# Helmet Cams and Videos



## Danny (13 Apr 2009)

Why has this suddenly appeared under Accessories and Clothing? Wouldn't it be much more sensible to make it a sub-forum of Photo Gallery?


----------



## thomas (9 May 2009)

Danny said:



> Why has this suddenly appeared under Accessories and Clothing? Wouldn't it be much more sensible to make it a sub-forum of Photo Gallery?




no. Helmet Cameras are a cycling accessory and gadget. If you wanted it as a sub forum it would have to just be videos, not technical questions about the product (which the accessories forum is all about).

Leave it where it is!


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2009)

Probably better under commuting I'd say. Who uses one other than for commuting?


----------



## thomas (10 May 2009)

Crackle said:


> Probably better under commuting I'd say. Who uses one other than for commuting?





hmm. But a lot of the talk in the camera section is more technical stuff and advice on it, as a piece of kit, so it fits better under "Technical Section" than "Bikes and Cycling". The commuting forum generally gets the videos filmed to show bad driving/etc, rather than the technical ability of a camera.

IMO I'd leave it where it is.


----------

